# Help, Boneless bottom round steak



## vilasman (Dec 4, 2009)

I know I need to cook this slow and low... I am going to cook it in the oven on a cast iron 2 burner grill. My question is should I try to brown it on the stove top first?


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you leaving it as a "steak" or cutting it up for something? Are you pounding it? Marinating it? Cooking it in liquid? 

I generally use round steak for fajitas, or stew etc. I cut it up. Sear it in the pan, and toss it in with everything else to slow cook in broth or whatever. 

So...I'd sear first if there is liquid coming later. Maybe sear, wrap in foil with some liquid and onions?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

Or make Swiss steak with it, but one would need a pan with sides as it is braised.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Or make Swiss steak with it, but one would need a pan with sides as it is braised.



Can we have biscuits to go with that??


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 5, 2009)

I like cheesy mashed potatoes with it... but, I s'pose one could have biscuits. ha! and a glass of bourbon... chocolate ice cream for dessert, eh?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I like cheesy mashed potatoes with it... but, I s'pose one could have biscuits. ha! and a glass of bourbon... chocolate ice cream for dessert, eh?



YES! YES! AND YES!!  I'm good with cheesy tators too!!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 6, 2009)

How about cheesy biscuits? Just add some grated cheddar to the dough.


----------

